# Gentoo auf x86 vs. amd64

## michael_w

Hallo,

mein aktueller Rechner (AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+) ist schon etwas älter und es steht ein größeres Hardwareupgrade an.

Ich dachte an den kommenden Intel E8400. Damit würde sich dann die Frage stellen x86 oder amd64! Erfahrungen mit 64bit habe ich keine, aber in meinem Bekanntenkreis gibt es einen (auch schon älteren) Rechner mit einem Athlon64 und darauf gentoo 64bit. Bei diesem ist die Meinung "das nächste Mal nur 32bit"! Gründe liegen wohl in der doch noch fehlenden Umsetzung einiger Programme und speziell auch einiger Plugins.

Tja, gute Frage, installier ich nun ein 32- oder ein 64bit System? Hat jemand Vorschläge dazu?! Was mich auch interessieren würde, gibt es Performance Unterschiede zwischen 32bit und 64bit auf gleicher Hardware?

thx

michael

----------

## SkaaliaN

Hallo,

ich würde das 32Bit System bevorzugen. Ich habe beide im Einsatz. Bei einem 64Bit-System hat man meines erachtens nach nicht die Unterstützung, die man unter 32Bit hat. Unter 32Bit hast du einfach mehr möglichkeiten. Wenn du natürlich mehr mit testing etc. pp. arbeiten möchtest, nutze 64Bit!

----------

## manuels

Also ich hab ein 64-Bit-System und damit noch keine Probleme gehabt.

Denke aber nicht, dass du Performance-Unterschiede merkst - ausser du hast viele double precission Programme (was aber normalerweise nicht der Fall ist)

----------

## xraver

Also ich habe auf meinen Desktop 64Bit laufen und hatte soweiten keine nennenswerten Probleme. Selbst die fehlenden win32codecs stören mich nicht - für alternativen wurde gesorgt. Auf meinen Laptop verwende ich 32bit.

64Bit soll sich ja erst bei "viel" RAM positiv auswirken. Aber es gibt auch genug Threads in diesem Forum, einfach mal zur Entscheidungshilfe darin nachsehen.

Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist:

Kann es sein das 32Bit Code schneller Compiliert wird als 64Bit Code?

----------

## schachti

Das einzige wirkliche Argument für 64 Bit ist, dass mehr als 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher direkt adressiert werden können. Von der Performance her gibt es in der Regel keine wesentlichen Unterschiede, bei einigen Szenarien bist Du mit 32 Bit im Vorteil, bei anderen mit 64 Bit - schau Dir dazu auch mal http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD64#Nutzen_der_64-Bit-Erweiterung an.

----------

## disi

Subjektiv erscheint mir das 64bit "spritziger" als 32bit, der grosse Nachteil ist wie angesprochen die Unterstuetzung.

Gutes Beispiel ist Wine, dort konnte ich bei einer 08/15 Installation grosse Performance Einbussen feststellen unter 64bit. Das Programme generell nicht laufen gibt es eigentlich nicht, weil man ja andere Versionen installiert als unter 32bit, die Versionen die unter 64bit getestet wurden und funktionieren.

Weiteres Beispiel ist natuerlich javaplugin und flashplugin fuer den Webbrowser. Dort gibt es aber workarounds, um mit 32bit plugins zu arbeiten.

Mehr Speicherplatz auf der Festplatte wird ausserdem verwendet, weil man ja 32bit und 64bit libraries installiert.

Warum ich wieder auf 64bit bin? Weil ich die Hardware habe und dann auch nutzen moechte, um Erfahrung damit zu sammeln   :Very Happy:  Warum soll ich mir ein Toaster mit Grill kaufen, um damit nur Toast zu machen?

----------

## schachti

 *disi wrote:*   

>  Warum soll ich mir ein Toaster mit Grill kaufen, um damit nur Toast zu machen?

 

Vielleicht weil der Toaster ohne Grill ausverkauft ist, Du für die Zukunft vorsorgen willst, der Toaster unabhängig vom Grill schneller toastet als ein Toaster ohne Grill etc.   :Cool: 

----------

## xraver

 *disi wrote:*   

> Weiteres Beispiel ist natuerlich javaplugin und flashplugin fuer den Webbrowser. Dort gibt es aber workarounds, um mit 32bit plugins zu arbeiten.
> 
> 

 

Von diesen Workarounds habe 2-3 angetestet. Entweder der Browser crashte oder JAVA funktionierte einfach nicht.

Bis heute habe ich es nicht hinbekommen JAVA im FF zu benutzen. Habe es auch erstmal aufgegeben da ich JAVA nicht wirklich brauche.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *disi wrote:*   Weiteres Beispiel ist natuerlich javaplugin und flashplugin fuer den Webbrowser. Dort gibt es aber workarounds, um mit 32bit plugins zu arbeiten.
> 
>  
> 
> Von diesen Workarounds habe 2-3 angetestet. Entweder der Browser crashte oder JAVA funktionierte einfach nicht.
> ...

 

Nach einer ewigen fummelei habe ich es hinbekommen. Es ist aber wirklich nicht sehr spaßig. War sehr aufwendig, da es vorne und hinten nicht hinhaut...!

----------

## tost

Sicherlich hast du mehr zu "frimmeln" bei 64bit.

Ich selber habe den Fx inzwischen soweit, dass ich Flash und mplayerplug-in dort laufen habe, Java jedoch direkt via Konqueror benutze.

Es ist wirklich schon in der Beziehung schwieriger und sicherlich aufwändiger mit diesem System.

Dennoch sollte man bei einem 64bit System auch auf amd64 umsteigen, da man stets den Fortschritt unterstützen und somit die Zahl der Anwender vergrößern sollte.

Nur so kann man die Hersteller dazu bewegen auch die "Minderheit" zu beachten und zu unterstützen.

Grüße

tost

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Ich habe eigentlich gar keine Schwierigkeiten mit meinem 64bit-System.

Nur Java funktioniert nicht "ganz" (icedtea - die meisten Applets funktionieren. Map24.de und icq2go aber z.B. nicht.).

Mein System lässt sich genau so bedienen/administrieren etc. wie mein 32bit-System davor auch.

----------

## Anarcho

Wenn du wenig ärger haben willst und dein System nicht mehr als 4 GB RAM hat nimm 32 Bit.

Was man aber generell überlegen könnte wäre ein 64Bit Kernel und ein 32 Bit Userland. Könnte allerdings Probleme mit z.b den NVidia Treibern machen.

----------

## disi

Oder eben parallel eine komplette 32bit chroot Umgebung/Installation aufsetzen. Hier ist eine Anleitung.

Da sind wir aber wieder bei dem Punkt mit Speicherplatz und Aufwand.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## merlin2k

Mein amd64 System funktioniert super.   :Very Happy: 

Nach einem

```
emerge nspluginwrapper
```

haben alle Firefoxplugins wie java, flash oder mplayerplugins sofort funktioniert.

Für einige wmv-Dateien benutze ich mplayer-bin wegen der codecs.

----------

## michael_w

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure vielfältigen Meinungen und Erfahrungen. Für mich wird es dann wohl ein 32bit System werden. Wenn die Vorteile von 64bit einmal überwiegen werd ich sicher dahin wechseln.

----------

## sirro

 *disi wrote:*   

> Warum ich wieder auf 64bit bin? Weil ich die Hardware habe und dann auch nutzen moechte, um Erfahrung damit zu sammeln   Warum soll ich mir ein Toaster mit Grill kaufen, um damit nur Toast zu machen?

 

Sehe ich in diesem Fall auch so. Mein Toaster hat nun mal einen Grill und den nutze ich auch, irgendwer muss ja mal anfangen mit den modernen Teilen zu grillen  :Wink: 

Beim Browser-Plugin bin ich in der (un)glücklichen Lage Opera zu nutzen. Der ist noch x86 und damit geht auch 32bit-flash wunderbar.

Die letzte weekly unterstützt allerdings direkt 32bit-flash auf amd64.  :Shocked:  Leider war die Version instabil, so dass ich wieder 32bit einsetzen. Aber ich hoffe, dass in den nächsten wochen stabilere Versionen rauskommen, dann wäre nur noch VirtualBox-bin und Firefox+flash in 32bit übrig.  :Smile: 

----------

## disi

```
VirtualBox: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
```

Das ist die virtualbox-9999. 

Dort ist gOS installiert (zum Angucken) und laeuft wunderbar. Ich habe allerdings keine extra features getestet wie shared folder usw..

----------

## firefly

 *disi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> VirtualBox: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
> ```
> ...

 

Das ist meinen Wissen nach die OSE Version von virtualbox und die hat keine USB-support und noch ein paar sachen (vorausgesetzt die angeben auf der Seite stimmen noch http://virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions )

----------

## Berniyh

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist:
> 
> Kann es sein das 32Bit Code schneller Compiliert wird als 64Bit Code?

 

Ja, das liegt einfach daran, dass die gcc Entwickler viel mehr Wert auf die Optimierung der resultierenden Binaries legen als auf die Optimierung der Kompiliergeschwindigkeit.

 *disi wrote:*   

> Gutes Beispiel ist Wine, dort konnte ich bei einer 08/15 Installation grosse Performance Einbussen feststellen unter 64bit. Das Programme generell nicht laufen gibt es eigentlich nicht, weil man ja andere Versionen installiert als unter 32bit, die Versionen die unter 64bit getestet wurden und funktionieren.

 

Das finde ich sehr befremdlich, wo soll denn der Performanceunterschied herkommen?

Evtl. durch schlecht programmierte Treiber o.ä.?

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *disi wrote:*   Weiteres Beispiel ist natuerlich javaplugin und flashplugin fuer den Webbrowser. Dort gibt es aber workarounds, um mit 32bit plugins zu arbeiten.
> 
>  
> 
> Von diesen Workarounds habe 2-3 angetestet. Entweder der Browser crashte oder JAVA funktionierte einfach nicht.
> ...

 

Java ist möglich. Man kann entweder blackdown-jdk nutzen, welches allerdings eher "instabil" ist (um nicht zu sagen dauernd crasht, das use flag ist nicht aus Spaß an der Freude masked.  :Wink: ) oder wie bei Flash mit dem NSPluginwrapper. Allerdings ist das auch nicht problemlos und ich finde auf Java im Browser kann man wirklich verzichten.

 *tost wrote:*   

> Sicherlich hast du mehr zu "frimmeln" bei 64bit.
> 
> Ich selber habe den Fx inzwischen soweit, dass ich Flash und mplayerplug-in dort laufen habe, Java jedoch direkt via Konqueror benutze.

 

Die mplayerplug-ins sind doch alle 64bit. :-/

```
file /usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins/mplayerplug-in*.so

/usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins/mplayerplug-in-dvx.so: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), stripped

/usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins/mplayerplug-in-qt.so:  ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), stripped

/usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins/mplayerplug-in-rm.so:  ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), stripped

/usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins/mplayerplug-in.so:     ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), stripped

/usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins/mplayerplug-in-wmp.so: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), stripped
```

Ach ja, für realmedia codecs die "amd64codecs" installieren. Wobei es auch sein könnte, dass da ffmpeg was mitbringt. Die win32codecs vermisse ich jedenfalls nicht.

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Was man aber generell überlegen könnte wäre ein 64Bit Kernel und ein 32 Bit Userland. Könnte allerdings Probleme mit z.b den NVidia Treibern machen.

 

Warum sollte man sowas tun? :/

----------

## Knieper

 *Berniyh wrote:*   

> Das finde ich sehr befremdlich, wo soll denn der Performanceunterschied herkommen?
> 
> Evtl. durch schlecht programmierte Treiber o.ä.?

 

Evtl. durch fette Binarys und ueberladene Caches?

----------

## mv

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *Berniyh wrote:*   Das finde ich sehr befremdlich, wo soll denn der Performanceunterschied herkommen?
> 
> Evtl. durch schlecht programmierte Treiber o.ä.? 
> 
> Evtl. durch fette Binarys und ueberladene Caches?

 

Eher durch die Wahl falscher CFLAGS bei 64bit; die machen sich dort viel deutlicher bemerkbar. Bei richtiger Wahl ist 64bit leicht schneller als 32bit, was vermutlich vor allem an dem Mehr an Registern liegt. Der Cache ist heutzutage wohl so groß, dass sich das praktisch nicht mehr bemerkbar macht. Natürlich kann es Grenzfälle geben, etwa wenn in einem Fall die Hauptschleife "gerade so" noch in den Cache passt. Aber das ist wohl eher die exotische Ausnahme.

----------

## mantoo

well, i remember of having had probs with gentoo 64 bit on my amd turion 64 x2, but that was 2 years ago.

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/AMD_64#Firefox.2FKonqueror_64_.26_32bit-Plugins_und_andere_Browser

simply hacking those 3 commands into my keyboard made at least flash working for me. as im on 64 bit on my laptop since 2 days i didnt test java.

mantoo

----------

